

Control Centre: The systemd Linux init system - sciurus
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Control-Centre-The-systemd-Linux-init-system-1565543.html

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would prefer to read the article whole instead
of broken up into four pages:

[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Control-Centre-The-
sys...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Control-Centre-The-systemd-
Linux-init-system-1565543.html?view=print)

